# THEY FOUGHT WITH WHAT THEY HAD....



## fubar57 (Nov 19, 2019)

...."The Story of the Army Air Forces in the SouthWest Pacific 1941-1942". 561 pages. According to Google Books its a free EBOOK, downloadable here...https://media.defense.gov/2010/Oct/01/2001329751/-1/-1/0/AFD-101001-051.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

